# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  طلب عاجل يا أخوان

## abubakr 1977

*السلام عليكم اخواني محتاج ضروري لروت سامسونج جلاكسي SM-T217A  v 4.4.2  أرجوا المساعدة*

----------


## kojyy

> *السلام عليكم اخواني محتاج ضروري لروت سامسونج جلاكسي SM-T217A  v 4.4.2  أرجوا المساعدة*

 
مرحبا بك اخى وبطلباتك  *قم بتحديث احد البرامج الآتية * *KINGO ROOT**  - * *IROOT**
فتح تصحيح الاخطاء فى الهاتف* *USB DEBUGGING** 
قم بتوصيل الهاتف واضغط* *ROOT**  
معك للمتابعة واعلامنا بالنتيجة*

----------


## abubakr 1977

ألف شكر kojyy على الاهتمام الجوال قاطع شاشه سوداء ما بيفتح فاقد برنامج نزلت v 4.2.2 بالاودين يبدأ في التنزيل وعندما يقرب يكتمل تظهر رسالة Faild

----------


## kojyy

> ألف شكر kojyy على الاهتمام الجوال قاطع شاشه سوداء ما بيفتح فاقد برنامج نزلت v 4.2.2 بالاودين يبدأ في التنزيل وعندما يقرب يكتمل تظهر رسالة Faild

 *قم بالدخول لوضع الداونلود بالضغط على الازرار * *VOLUME DOWN* *+* *HOME* *+* *POWER  * *معا 
ثم ارفع صورة ومعك للمتابعة*

----------


## abubakr 1977

نزلت Firmware  v 4.2.2 ولكن بعد أن يقترب التحميل تظهر علامة File ثم يقف التنزيل محتاج لنسخة محدثة 4.4.2

----------

